# Speed Camera GPS System - £79.99



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I have just found this in this weeks Auto Express, a no frills GPS speed camera detector for £79.99, looks good to me. First years updates free as well!

www.gpsinforad.co.uk

All the best,

John 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

That looks interesting, I already have GPS and use either Autoroute or Alturion, Autoroute is my prefered one, it allows for all the speed traps to be shown too. BUT the really interesting bit about this "Inforad" device is that it can be hooked up to a Laptop or PDA and used as a GPS reciever....great selling point....a GPS mouse with built in speed trap announcements all for £79.99 same price as a GPS reciever!

See in the specifications:
_Can be simultaneously used as a GPS receiver - compatible NMEA-0183 v2.0 for navigation applications, running on PCs (cable provided) or Pocket PC (cable optional)._

Thanks for the link.

Mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I don't mean to sound negative, but I do wonder what game we are all playing here.
With 4 children of my own, I can't bare motorist who, without question speed over the Max 30 mph streets where our children, without Air Bags, ABS Brakes, Body Roll-over bars have to walk and hopefully play.

The press around speed Camera's and the criticism of local authorities profiteering from them has one major flaw>

If people obeyed the speed limit set for that part of the road then not the council, police or Government can profit other than, of course, the child or motorist still alive today

So, lets get rid of our pre-warning devices and set a standard, obey the speed limits if not for you, then for my children

Hugh


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hugh the rights and wrongs of speed cameras have been covered on another thread. I don't think there are many on this site that would condone breaking a 30 limit (I have yet to see a camera in a 30 limit let alone outside a school). There is absolutely no point in takeing the stance that you don't go over the speed limit as occasionally everyone has. This device is good in that if you have wandered over the limit and there is a camera present (active or not) then it will tell you to slow down, therefore probably doing a better job than the camera


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks FJ

I see your point although I make a very big effort to stay marginally below a speed limit than above it, always have done.

The problem is that many people are using these devices not to get got out immediately accelerating after passing the "risk"

The problem today is not just speed but the mentality that goes with it, often drivers do not give way, do not drive a hazard and feel that everyone else is in their way.

Has a driver said to me once when caught for driving at 50mph in a 30mph zone, "you don't understand, this is a BMW and they are built for speed and stopping" which if true has one flaw, his brain was not built by BMW!

Hugh


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We have a built in speed camera Avoider

Its called an accelerator pedal you just dont press it down flat to the floor all the time
Use it in conjunction with the SPEEDOMETER and BRAIN


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Totally agree Jess and Pete. You will often find on some of our local roads the BMW 'driver' who brakes hard down to 30 at the sight of a camera. The fact that the speed limit is 40 or 50 doesn't seem to make any difference!


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, I thought this was a Motor Homes forum where most if not all were responsible drivers!

Looks as if I am wrong and it is the BMW forum, must get my eyes tested!

Incidently my wife and I have between us 76 years of driving and have never had a parking or speeding fine or warning or had any points, no motoring offences ever. We also try to make sure we drive within limits but realise we are not perfect drivers and therefore welcome a device which would tell us if we are speeding and have missed a sign.

John


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Jess you make some valid points, however you have given the most compelling argument against 'speed cameras', coffer fillers, as none of the fixed ones will do anything to stop Quote 
"The problem today is not just speed but the mentality that goes with it, often drivers do not give way, do not drive a hazard and feel that everyone else is in their way. ",
only proper policmen on duty instead of hiding indoors and out of the way places hoping no one will call on them to do anything will stop the deaths and crashes on our roads.
Might I also be bold enough to say and be contraversial here, when I look at how few people in real terms are killed and injured on our roads, if the same amount of time, money and effort was put into say, stopping smoking, far more people would be saved so I for one do not see the logic behind it other than to make motorists the current whipping boy just because it is easy!!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

HI Jabber,

I think you miss the point a little although your idea is an excellent one, automated warning of current speed limit has you enter each speed zone would be good.

However, the devices they talk about here usually help people to reduce their speed from an Illegal limit to the legal limit while they pass the speed trap only to then accelerate over the speed limit once they have passed the speed camera or laser gun.

You are right, most Motorhome owners are careful drivers but with over 4000 deaths on our roads with over a 3rd of these possibly caused by speeding drivers I find it hard to support any device that helps "them" to escape the law in the way mentioned in this forum.

The problem with this country and goverment is as soon as it gets hard to enforce something we change to rules to give way to bad practices, hence the society we have created today!

And no, this is not a BMW forum so why on earth someone driving a motorhome would find it useful to be warned of speed traps is beyond me

Kind regards
H


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, let's get this into perspective. Not everyone that has speed detection devices speed. 
Not everyone that hasn't keeps to the limit. 
I myself have found myself doing 32 in a 30 zone in my van. I would put safe money on it that at sometime or other everyone here has sped. GPS/speed detection devices are a tool, nothing more.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Just bear in mind that even 30mph may be TOO FAST in a 30mph zone, just as doing 40mph might be perfectly safe, though illegal. Think about your driving - don't just blindly follow what the limit says and go as fast as that. A speed limit isn't a target that you must attain!

I try to obey all speed limits rigidly - some are ludicrously low, though (the 40mph on the A217 between Burgh Heath and Lower Kingswood, Surrey, for instance). Unrealistic speed limits cause unnecessary frustration which then encourages law-breaking from those so-minded. There is no excuse for excess speed, though, where speed limits are appropriate.

Barry


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I wish everyone had to common sense that Jabber and Barry seem to have.

Of course people don't, in fact I have seen the effects of the lack of common sense, sometimes fatal.

If it was left to the individual to make up the law as the go then what a mess we would be in.

You see Barry, just because we make see a road to be safe to do 40mph in instead of the posted 30mph does not make us right.
For all we know there may be many mitigating factors that make a stretch of road a 30mph road

The key issue is none of us have the legal right outside a court of law to make law as we go.
Come back to this whole GPS speed detection warning please be very careful when using these abroad as in many European countries such devices are illegal and you could find both the equipment and the Motorhome in-pounded until such equipment is removed

H


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

I wish we had cameras up here, where I live in Scotland, travelling along the A96 towards Elgin last night on a 2 lane road five of us in convoy doing about 45 - 50 mph when this idiot in a Jap 4 x 4 decides to overtake all five of us, he got to the front car and had to pull in as a lorry was coming the other way, so we all had to brake sharply to avoid hitting the vehicle in front. This was at 10pm.
If we had cameras up here then I personally would invest in a detector not so much for my campervan but for my car, cus its easy to break the limits by one or two miles per hour. I know I got caught in Aberdeen by a camera doing 38 mph in a 30 mph limit.
pete


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Been away this weekend so have just caught up with this thread. Jess you state"but with over 4000 deaths on our roads with over a 3rd of these possibly caused by speeding drivers " I would like to know where you get these figures from as they contradict everything that has been officially published. Don't get me wrong about speeding , its just automatic devices that do not use discretion that i have a problem with. I am with Paulway in that instead of spending more money on machines spend it on traffic police officers who can use discretion.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Again, I agree there are some crazy drivers around but on the one hand to condem them then to say it is OK for me to do 38 in a 30 mph area because of what, because one is better than the chap that caused everyone else to break sharply?

The law is the law and in most cases it is there for very important reasons and cannot be amended to meet ones personal requirements.

I am very concerned about some of the comments in this thread, on the one hand people here are critical of speeding drivers but want a law that lets them off because they know best!!!

This thread has convinced me from some of the replies that I have read that there is more of us today wanting the best of both worlds, no respect for the law while being critical of others that break it, has a policeman relative once said, society gets the policing it deserves!!

Stay within the speed limit and you will not need to buy special equipment or worry whether you are going to receive a speeding notification and remember, your not going to get a speed ticket for doing anything up to 10% over the speed limit (38mph in a 30mph zone is over 25% over the limit so glad you got done)

H

H


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Well said, fjmike. Traffic officers wouldn't just remain transfixed in one spot, either. They'd "patrol" (remember Police Officers doing that?) covering different roads at different times - far more effective than a lone camera sited in one spot.

Barry


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I did read a little while back (I think it was Motor Cycle News) that there are more gatso cameras than traffic cops in Britain and they want to relax the rules so that we can be plagued with even more :x


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> I am very concerned about some of the comments in this thread, on the one hand people here are critical of speeding drivers but want a law that lets them off because they know best!!!


I don't know that anybody has quite said that, Jess.

My personal point is that, for good law to be respected by all, there's a duty on the authorities to behave responsibly, certainly where enforcement is concerned. In some areas (of speeding law, for instance) they have signally failed to do this, and the three examples that I commented upon were that speeds lower than the set limit could still be dangerous, 'unrealistic' speed limits, and 'siting of cameras'. I suspect the last two are inextricably linked with 'revenue gathering'.

Should I ever be stopped for speeding (and THAT hasn't happened in over 40 years!) I do not expect the law to let me off. However, I query the setting of some limits in the first place, and would welcome Traffic Police to enforce speed controls rather than dumb cameras, and also prosecute 'dangerous speeding' irrespective of the set limit. That's all.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I was told last week that there is one of these electronic gadgets that fits behind the front grill to open garage doors automatically and apparently, it also warns of speed cameras, (presumably mobile ones only with beams). When these snoopers become illegal, then this may be the way to go.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I have held my licence for nearly 40 years and, currently, it is clean. I say this only to say I have no specific axe to grind but I am not so sanctomonius as to pretend that at some time either in the past or in the future I have not, or will not exceed the speed limit, whether by accident or design, I simply do not believe anyone who pretends that at all times they never exceed the speed limit.
The problem is that law and law enforcement in this country is by concensus. When people see bad or unjust laws then the whole fabric is called into question and people tend to ignore them. The speed camera law is one of those. 
The fact is speed, safety camera's do NOT work, even the Chief Constable of Wales, I think his name is David Blundestone, who was one of the biggest supporters of cameras has now within the last month come out and said they do not work. The fact is that deaths and injuries have actually increased since the introduction of them whereas the trend before was down. In fact the only constabulary where there has been no increase, and has in fact decreased, is the one that has so far refused to introduce them, all verifiable FACTS not what you are led to believe.
Now I pose this, if cameras worked nobody would be caught in them because nobody would be speeding! So if this logic is accepted how can they be safety cameras when they in fact do not improve safety. 
The real problem on the roads is not speed, the facts show an extremely small proportion of accidents are attributed to speed, less than 8% and in fact dangerous driving between 20 & 30%, driving without due care and attention and use of handheld mobile phones are the causes of the highest percentage of accidents and no amount of 'safety' cameras will stop these offences. When are people going to stop being taken in by these vociferous 'action' groups who for there own ends distort and misrepresent the facts, lets sort out the real problems in this country and stop jumping on the band wagon and hitting easy targets with stealth taxes in the form of fines. 
Right I'm off the soapbox now.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Paulway said:


> I have held my licence for nearly 40 years and, currently, it is clean. I say this only to say I have no specific axe to grind but I am not so sanctomonius as to pretend that at some time either in the past or in the future I have not, or will not exceed the speed limit, whether by accident or design, I simply do not believe anyone who pretends that at all times they never exceed the speed limit.
> The problem is that law and law enforcement in this country is by concensus. When people see bad or unjust laws then the whole fabric is called into question and people tend to ignore them. The speed camera law is one of those.
> The fact is speed, safety camera's do NOT work, even the Chief Constable of Wales, I think his name is David Blundestone, who was one of the biggest supporters of cameras has now within the last month come out and said they do not work. The fact is that deaths and injuries have actually increased since the introduction of them whereas the trend before was down. In fact the only constabulary where there has been no increase, and has in fact decreased, is the one that has so far refused to introduce them, all verifiable FACTS not what you are led to believe.
> Now I pose this, if cameras worked nobody would be caught in them because nobody would be speeding! So if this logic is accepted how can they be safety cameras when they in fact do not improve safety.
> ...


Most eloquent and some points that I have never even considered or knew before. Many thanks for that. My fine arrives shortly.


----------



## 94896 (May 1, 2005)

I have one of the gps safety device. and i have found it invaluable in highlighting accident hot spots. (were cameras normally are placed.)

It just highlights to me that in a hot spot area people are overtaking at high speed or their has been numerous accidents. Also it wards me that Im approaching a speed camera which is not a problem for me as i keep to the speed limits but sometimes it means the driver in front that could be one of those that slams his breaks on even though he is only travelling at the permitted speed limit. and drives past the camera at 15mph to ensure he dose not set it off.

How many times have you guys been travelling at 60 on a dual carriage way and the chap in front sees the speed camera late cannot remember the speed limit and slams the breaks on to 45 mph.

My unit monitors ground speed with a limit set to 30(it beeps if i drift over it) And direction travelling. I think they are a good idea but it dose not mean you can travel round at 90mph everywhere you need to obey speed limits. Its like the car that tells you your going over the white lines in the road. Just because it dose not mean you can drive a car when your tired.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Just a few facts for consideration

Speed limits are not set by the police, they are set by the Local Highway Authority and are set at any given speed following extensive research - 85th%ile speeds etc. 
If the 85th%ile speed is say, 37mph, a limit *could* be set at 30mph but if it were over 40mph the police would consider it non enforcable and the request to lower the speed limit would be rejected.
It's not a case of 'oh well, let's have a 30 here and a 40 over there...it's a bit more scientific than that!

There has been some relaxation in previously strict criteria that LA's had to adhere to and Cheshire is currently taking part in a 'speed review' due to the huge rise in the number of requests from Parish Councils in particular to LOWER the speed limits in their villages etc.

Speed cameras are often located where local residents have requested them and where the police and Highway Authority have agreed they should be located. 
Speed cameras are often located near to signal controlled junctions to identify red light 'runners' (which I think we would all agree are a grave danger to all other road users)

The mobile Arrive Alive type system that North Wales Police use tend to be used at locations that the police and the LA think is appropriate whether it's because of collision statistics or repeated requests from local residents. The revenue from these cameras does not all return to the Police, far from it.

Contrary to what has been said previously, many collisions *are* speed related (categorised as 'single vehicle loss of control or similar) and in any case increased speed will almost certainly increase the severity of any injuries or damage.

Those were the facts now my own views.

Anyway, does it really matter what the percentages of speed related collisions there are? 
What if it's YOUR child/mother/uncle grandad that's just been flattened? How would you feel if the driver said...'well I didnt think it should be a 30mph here'....
yeah right!!!!!

Approximately 11 people die each and every day on the roads in the UK, not all are speed related of course but many are and to reduce those KSI's (killed and seriously injured) is the aim of all highway engineers like myself but should also be the goal of every one of us who takes to the wheel of a vehicle.

I do speed at times, of course I could never say I havent but how many times are YOU distracted when you're driving? How many times have you been almost hit by some w****r razzing around a bend, How many times have YOU breathed a sigh of relief because something has just missed you or you've just missed something?

Just because most of us drive every day does not mean we are always good at it, it does not mean that we are experts. We take it for granted because we are so familiar with going through the motions of driving.

A car is a couple of tons of potentially lethal weapon sometimes with idiots holding the trigger.
Don't be the one sitting with your head in your hands saying 'if only I hadnt.......'

I make no apologies for drifting off the subject or for being 'emotional' about this issue. For some people (approx 11 today) this IS a matter of life and death.

Banjo 8)


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Maybe someone else has already said it (I got bored with all the speeding rhetoric) but for a few pounds more you could probably get a PDA and navigator system, you can download UK and Europe speed camera databases (free) and there's loads of campsites etc on this website.
Sorry if its already been covered.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Yes Banjo but you miss the point and it does matter whether they are speed related or not, because whilst all the effort is being put in to an area that is causing less of a problem the main causes will still be killing/injuring 91%. Statistically of that 11 you state, (I accept the figure you state) less than eight percent will be due to speeding i.e. ONE, so the point is by just using speed cameras you are not hitting the main areas that are killing the other TEN mainly due to the fact that ineffective policing is being used.
You are quite right that not all the fines go to the Police in North Wales, the latest available figures are for 2002/2003 and there were 43484 fines imposed, value of which was £2,609,040 of which £2,146,485 was put back into cost of running the department and the remaining £462,555 surplus went to HM Treasury, and this was one of the lower amounts of aditional taxation.
If you are as you say a highway engineer then you would know as I do that in high accident/ fatality rate spots it has been proved that the major causes of the crashes is bad or ineffective road layout and studies in lots of areas have proved that by changing the road layout/ sitings far greater improvments are to be had. Unfortunately this does not put any money into Tony Bliars coffers


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I think we could do a lot more in the initial design of an area.

What I mean by this for example, our local council have developed a piece of land to host a BP Garage and a McDonald’s.

They are across from a housing estate, there is no houses on the same side has the site.

Apart from the cars that get petrol the site has attracted a lot of Pedestrians and has you can imagine, a lot of these are children.

What have we done to assist them across a busy carriage way, nothing, not a jot, not a pelican crossing or bridge to cross this busy 40mph road.

Why is that, surly McDonalds and BP could have support the financing of a decent crossing?

Last but not least, I would do away with Speed Camera's and install GPS into every car.
Linked to a "black-box" in the car so a driver can be monitored travelling at all speeds and automatically fined if he or she breaks the given speed limit.
This is then fair to everyone and saves a lot of Police time

H


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Jess

I do hope that the area you are describing does not end up like one not so far from here, it is on a notoriously dangerous road known as the A127. They did a very similar thing, built an estate with shopping facilities, including a Tesco's then added later a Pizza Hut, KFC and a McDonalds. Now the A127 is a dual carriagway with to which national speed limit applies, in the last year there have been 5 fatalities at this spot 3 after signs were erected telling people "Do not to cross fatal accident black spot" 6 foot high mesh fencing has now been attached to the armco for approximately 1.5 miles, but there is still no facility for pedestrians to cross safely


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

No our Idiot design is on the A272

I can't get clear in my mind how we keep getting this wrong.

surely there must be standards, if this was a factory and we asked children (or Adults for that matter) to walk past a machine that had a wheel turning around at say 20mph without any protection and warning signs the council H&S Inspector would shut this area down maybe the whole factory until the factory installed the correct level of safety equipment.

Why is my childs life worth less to these bloody politicians?

Hugh


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Do kids still learn the Green Cross Code or is that "old hat" now.

Mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

It is an interesting fact, that despite drivers over the last 25 years benefiting from cars fitted with comfort and safety features from Air Conditioning to ABS Breaks, Radial Tyres, Traction Control to Air Bags and side impact bars which allows drivers to drive faster and stand a good chance of survival if involved in a accident.

But yet drivers put a high level of responsibility on the Pedestrian to take care and generally get out of the bl**dy way

I don't know if anyone has noticed but 2 facts remain constant throughout this period, 1) Kids and OAP have poor speed/distance judgement and 2) They have not grown some new traction control in their feet or new air impact bags in the front of their heads.

At the end of the day, when a motor Vehicle is involved in a RTA with a pedestrian the driver should be held responsible unless proven otherwise.

If a motor Vehicle driver cannot accept this responsibility then they should not be driving

Hugh


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jess don't agree. 
Everybody needs to take responsibility for thier actions, thats part of the problem in this society/ world at the moment people don't, they always have to try to blame someone else. Heck even Tony Bliar dosn't take responsibility for his actions so what kind of example is that.

Both my kids were taught road sense from an early age, now my daughter, who is my youngest and 18 was only saying to me yesterday that she can't believe how stupid and dangerous some of her college friends are in that they can't cross the road safely and she has to watch them all the time so much so her mates call her 'mum' in fun.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The point is everyone needs to take responsibility but you also have to create a level playing field.

But with more and more drivers thinking that they are the best driver god has ever made which allows them to break speed limits couple with the pure energy of a car passing a pedestrian at speed can be frightening.

Has per previous notes that not enough is done to protect our non car users from ever increasing aggressive drivers

Hugh


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

What a load of rubbish!
We are all in favour of speed cameras police patrols and any other anti speeding device UNTIL..............we get caught! then it's funny how we can find the excuses why we were breaking the limits something we never do..........and shouldn't they be out catching real criminals instead of hounding us poor motorists. Get real we all at sometime or another go over the top, show me the man or women who says they don't and I will show you a liar. I have heard all the excuses that can be given, I was a traffic cop for 10 years. speed is not the killer it is the moron who can not drive a vehicle safely you just have to look at motor racing to see that is true. 
I do not condone speeding and I never will but I would rather have a good driver doing a 110 than a drunk driver doing 5mph.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

X Police Officer nicknamed "Flyboy" !!

The problem is just has you say, but most drivers are not trained to police standards, people are not trained to deal or look at hazards in the same way a grade 2 or 3 police driver would be.

The point is, the police have better things to do, however, it is also every officers job to enforce the law. If us drivers stuck to the law then this would give police more time to tackle real serious crime.

But no, we continue to look for excuses on why we are able to break speed limits and put other road users at risk, not least my kids and my grandma, because they have a difficult time in judging speed and distance so a road that has drivers doing anything from, well lets use my road has an example, after 7 days of speed measurement the average speed was found to be 39.3mph with a top speed measured at 62.8mph.
This is a 30mph road passing a school and play park, of course these were all excellent drivers with well tuned cars that can stop on a whisker!

B*ll*cks, keep it simple, stay below the MAXIMUM sign-posted speed, remember that, 30mph is not a minimum but a maximum.

ID

Hugh


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Jess

Please do not take me out of context, I said that I do not condone driving over the speed limit, never have and never will. What I say is that all of us, and I am a class 1 police driver, do inadvertently over step the mark. At these times a warning device albeit in the shape of a speed camera warning or some other method is a good thing.
I have attended too many accidents involving kids and grandmothers + everything in between to be complacent about the problems of what speed in the wrong place can do.
I have also attended accidents that happened well under the speed limits that caused death and serious injury, due entirely because the driver was not concentrating on what they were doing. Not because they were speeding. There are a lot contributing factors to accidents, not just speed. Take a look at the things people do every day, like using the telephone, being in deep conversation with a passenger and even smoking while driving, all are as bad as a few miles over the limit.
As for police having better things to do, there are different departments in the police force. The one I was in – the traffic division – is responsible for the behaviour of people using our roads and the vehicles on them. That’s what they do and what they are good at, but there is only a limited number of police traffic cars out there, I know, they are always there when you do want them to be and never there when they should be. I have heard it all before. As far as speed is concerned it has to be treated in the context of the situation it occurs, i.e. we may allow 10% over on motorways but less or none at all in the location of schools and play grounds. Where and how it happens is all relevant. At the end of the day it is up to the officer on the spot to decide what action to take. Cameras do not have the ability to take all things into consideration.
I do not believe for one moment that you have never gone over the speed limit, looked down at your speedo and that thought **** I am going to fast and then looked in your mirror hoping there was not a police car behind you. We all have. 
All I am saying is do not condemn those who try to be safer drivers by having some type of warning device to alert them to going too fast.
Now can we get back to what this site is all about Motorhoming?
Stay safe
Bill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Good points and a well written post Bill , you have summed up just what I had been thinking during the reading of some of the previous posts in this thread. 

Mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Bill,

My family form part of a syndicate running 4 generations from my Grandfather in the Police, so I appreciate what the service does, also I understand how often there are other mitigating factors involving accidents an crime in general.

However, the beginning of this thread starts with the fact that people can now buy devices that warn them of a potential speed trap.
I do not promote this approach. its not structured by law or otherwise and often used to let drivers to move at speed trusting these devices to warn them that there is a chance of them getting caught.

I was recently booked for doing 38 in a 30 zone, I thought the road had a 40mph limit. After I received my fixed notice I decided to travel the road again because I was sure it was a 40mph road and if not then poorly sign posted.

It was neither, it was a 30mph road and it was clearly sign posted in both directions, I was therefore driving with out due care and attention and of course at speed.

On the other hand I think the govement should privatise this whole speed and parking thing. We will get a more consistent approach and it will free a lot of officers to concentrate on more "serious" crime


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hugh,

Just think if you had one of these devices fitted you would have been warned and dropped your speed to a safer one.

On the assumption that this speed limit is necessary thank goodness you did not have an accident!

On balance I feel these devices can aid safety!

John


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Jess
I understand where you are coming from and I appreciate your honesty.

Stay luck

Bill


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Bill,

That is one thing about this site and MH people I have met in person they all seem a decent and honest folk, albeit a little miss-guided at times lol !!!!


----------

